# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  كواليس كليب (يقولون طفلٌ) تقرير وصور

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*






*{ كواليس وتقرير الكليب }*



في ســوريّا ، وفي حــزيران لعام 2010 ، ولقناة فـورشـبــاب الفضائية
تـم تصوير الكليب الضخم للفـنان السوري القدير عـماد رامي ، وبرعاية
الكـترونيــة من شبكة بسمله الانشادية . منتج منفذ شركـة الصوت الذهبي
للانتاج الفني ومن اخراج المخرج الشاب هشام الهندي .

يتحدث سيناريو الكليب الذي كتبه الأستاذ أحمد أبوهيبة عن الطفل الفلسطيني
بالربط بـيـن حقبة التهجير الفـلسطينية والوقت الحاضر ، تشهد العديد من
مواقف الحزن والتضحيات التي ولّدت في أطفال فلسطين التحـدي والاصرار
، كي يكـبرو وتكـبر قضيتهم معهم ويورّثوها للأجيال القادمة ، ضمن دراما
متقنة ومؤثرة .

تم تجهيز الكليب بامكانيات كبيرة مميزة تتمحور في :

*- تجهيز قافلة كاملة بكافة اكسسواراتها والكومبارس .
- تجهيز مخيّم كامل بكافة اكسسواراته .
- تجهيز ديكور بيت فلسطيني قديم بالكامل.
- تجهيز مسرح مميز لأداء الفنان القدير عماد رامي*

كمـا تـم الاسـتـعـانـة بممثلين قديرين لتأديـة الأدوار الدرامية بشكل المميز
ضمن توليفة رائعة وتعاون بين الخبرات القديمة والأيادي الشابة المميزة ..

الكليب من انتاج قناة فورشباب الفضائية ، منتج منفذ شركة الصوت الذهبي
للانـتــاج الفني ، مدير التصوير والاضائــة الأستاذ الخـبـيـر هشام المالح ،
ومونتاج وتلوين علي الصبيح ، واخراج المخرج الشاب هشام الهندي

الأغنية من كلمات صلاح جلال وألحان حامد موسى ، وبتوزيع موسيقي
الأستاذ ايهاب عبدالسلام ، تم تسجيلها في استديوهات آرت هاوس - مصر

قـامت إدارة بسمله الانشاديـة بالسـفـر مع فـريق مـؤسسة الصوت الذهبي
الى سـوريـا لتـقوم بتـغـطية الكليب بشكل مميز ، ورافقت كوادر التصوير
طوال فترة تصوير الكليب ، وتمثلت تغطيتها في الصور التالية :




*BSMLH**.**NET*



[ تقرير وتصوير ]
*عمر الجنيدي

** التعليق أسفل الصورة






[ وصول شاحنات الكومبارس الى منطقة التصوير المفتوحة الشهيرة في سوريا
قرب دمشق والتي يصور فيها العديد من المسلسلات طوال العام ]







[ البدء بتجهيز الألبسة والكوادر لقافلة التهجير ]





[ تحضير المعدات ومعاينة الموقع من قبل كادر العمل الأساسي ]






[ المخرج هشام الهندي يشرح مشهد القافلة للكومبارس ]






[ تحضير لقطة القافلة ، من الجدير بالذكر بأن الشمس في تلك المنطقة
كانت حارقة ]







[ مدير التصوير المميّز ، الأستاذ هشام المالح ، وهو مصوّر العديد من المسلسلات الشهيرة
وعلى رأسها العديد من انتاجات ( غوّار ) للفنان دريد لحام ]







[ المخرج هشام الهندي في نقاش مع مدير التصوير هشام المالح ]







[ تصوير لقطة القافلة ]







[ معاينة الكادر ، ويظهر في الصورة مدير ادارة الانتاج ، الأستاذ محمد حميض ]







[ لقطة قريبة للممثلين ]













[ نقاش بين الخبرة والشباب ]






[ تصوير لقطات قافلة التهجير ]







[ شرح وتوجيهات لكيفية أداء الطفلين والذان يمثلان طرفان رئيسيان من العمل ]


















[ الانتقال الى منطقة تجهيز المخيم لتصوير اللقطات الليلية ]







[ المخيم ليلاً ]








[ توجيهات المخرج للطفلة لأداء ردّات فعل تمثيلية ]







[ لقطة تظهر اعتناء الطفل بأخته ]







[ المخيّم ليلاً ]







[ بدء التصوير صباح اليوم التالي ، في منطقة خارج دمشق ، في أحد المنازل
التي تشبه المنازل الفلسطينية عام 1948 ]






[ تجهيز مكان التصوير ]







[ نقاش بين المخرج ومدير التصوير ، وفي الخلفية فريق المفرقعات والخدع البصرية
يقوم بتجهيز مكان لقطات اطلاق النار ]








[ تجهيز كيس الدماء ( المادة الحمراء ) للقطة التصوير ]







[ مكان الطفلة على أرجوحتها في المنزل ، أثناء احدى اللقطات الدرامية ]







[ احدى أماكن التصوير في ساحة المنزل ]








[ فريق التصوير وتجهيز اعدادات التصوير ]







[ بورتريه للطفل المميز سامي قشلان ]







[ الممثل الذي يقوم بتصوير شخصية اليهودي من عصابة الهاجانا
التي هاجمت بيوت الفلسطينيين أثناء احتلال فلسطين عام 1948 ]







[ مدير شبكة بسمله عمر الجنيدي ، صورة في منطقة التصوير ]







[ المخرج الشاب هشام الهندي ]







[ أثناء تصوير اللقطة ]






















[ القيام بتدمير بسيط لبعض أجزاء الديكور لتظهر كتخريب للمنزل من المحتلّين ]








[ الأستاذ سعيد غنيم ، ويقوم بدور الأب في الكليب ]







[ صورة تجمع العديد من كوادر العمل
من اليمين
- المدير المالي حمزة أبو ذياب ، الأستاذ سعيد غنيم ، مدير الانتاج محمد الهندي ، بلال محفوظ ]









[ المخرج ، وتجهيز الأشرار  ]








[ التحضير للقطات في مكان آخر في المنزل ]







[ صورة للطفل ، يقوم بقطع الأخشاب ، في احد اللقطات للكليب ]







[ مديرالتصوير والمخرج ، معاينة مشتركة للقطة ]














[ نظرة غاضبة للأب ]







[ لقطة مواجهة ]







[ الهاجانا السوداء = ) ]







[ مشهد قتل الأب بدم بارد ]







[ إهانة الدم الفلسطيني - مشاهد تعبيرية عميقة في الكليب - ]







[ الطفلة سالي مبتسمة لعدسة بسمله ]








[ لقطة داخلية للأم ]







[ شرح الدور للأم وابنتها ]







[ الأستاذ محمد حميض - يميناً - ، والمخرج هشام الهندي - يساراً - ]







[ لقطة درامية ، يظهر فيها المنزل مدمراً ]















[ تحدّي الطفل الفلسطيني ]








[ تجهيز المسرح لأداء الفنان عماد رامي ]









[ شموع ، على شكل خارطة فلسطين ]







[ توافد العديد من الأشخاص للمدرجات في حديقة تشرين ]







[ توجيهات للجمهور ]







[ حضور الفنان عماد رامي للمسرح ، وتحية من الجمهور له ]








[ القدير عماد رامي ]










































[ محادثات وديّة مع الجمهور ومتابعي الفنان عماد رامي ]





























[ استكمال لقطات خاصة للمنشد بعد مغادرة الجمهور ]






















[ حضور الفنانة السورية القديرة قمر مرتضى لأداء دور مؤثر للكليب وصورة مع الفنان
عماد رامي ]







[ تحضير اللقطة ]















[ كباراً وصغاراً ]








[ توجيهات لمشهد يصوّر تعاقب القضية بين الأجيال ]















[ جزء من كادر العمل في صورة جماعية قبل المغادرة ]









 عند النقل يرجى ذكر المصدر



**



مع تحيات


الراعــي الالكترونـي الرسـمــي
*
BSMLH.NET*

----------

